# Inspiring video One-legged Judoka



## frank raud (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm very impressed by this man's ability to work around his disability. Great work!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Nov 9, 2012)

Pretty impressive to see that and humbling at the same time...  Thanks for posting!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 9, 2012)

Very impressive Frank, thanks for finding and posting..................


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 9, 2012)

He's good. Not in a "He's good for a one legged guy", but as in "He's a good martial artist period."


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## scottcatchot (Aug 15, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 15, 2013)

Im really sorry, but it has to be said:
Foot sweep.


----------



## Mauthos (Aug 16, 2013)

Impressive skills.


----------



## cedarwood560 (Nov 14, 2013)

Very inspiring. Thanks for the post! I'm sharing this with my friends.


----------



## chinto (Nov 19, 2013)

that is incredible!  the man is a very good judoka especially considering his disability!


----------

